# My kittens aged 3 1/2 weeks!



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

My kittens aged 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

OH MY GOD, they are sooooooooooooooo cute i want one,!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ......


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I want one too!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! I want one too!!


hahaha lol, which one would you like Bee,,,,,,,,,,,,:lol:...:lol:.....:lol:.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

Ahh bless....so cute


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

too too cute to resist


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Now thats a basket full of munchables,they are toooo cute Emma:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaawww! so cute, i wanna eat em!!:thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're adorable!!! Love the little black one:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahaha lol, which one would you like Bee,,,,,,,,,,,,:lol:...:lol:.....:lol:.


I want the cream one with the funny look on his face!.. which one you having?!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

they are beutifull


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

They are lovely kittens, they will break some ones heart when they go to their new homes.

Alan x


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous xx congratulations xx


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

They are absolutely gorgeous!!!

What breed are they 

i can't wait for Rosies i don't think i will want to seperate them. I will become a ''Cat Woman''


----------



## Emmag (Apr 4, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> What breed are they
> 
> ...


They are british shorthaired. I have a chocolate self, cream self and four colourpoints. I have five boys and one girl! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

bee112 said:


> I want the cream one with the funny look on his face!.. which one you having?!


me wants a little colour point,,,,,,,,,................


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my god they are soo lovely. I really want a kitten but not sure how well they will mix when Riley arrives?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

wow - beautiful kittens - especially the cream self:thumbup1:


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

ahhh those kittys are really loverly. Its been ages since we have had a kitten in the house they make me feel all broody.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

They are so scrummy Emma, loving the little cream one :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

omg there gorgious i want one please


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful babies!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww bless them babies! They are all stunning


----------

